#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  nucleair

## Gast1401081

recl ame boo dsc hapje?

ik zie de laatste tijd steeds meer advertenties van atoomstroom op de google woorden co2 enzo.. 

test 2 seg maar.

----------


## L1events

Test.., even kijken of het werkt

----------


## L1events

Sorry, nogmaals

----------


## Gast1401081

inderdaad, GOOG LE gooit er groene stroom en duurzame geluidstechniek uit...

----------


## 4AC

Installeer dit en voeg daar vervolgens dit aan toe.
Ben je van al dat reclame-gezeur af, inclusief irritante filmpjes voor het échte filmpje en banners die je hele scherm innemen.

Eén van de beste tips voor internetgebruik, wat mij betreft  :Embarrassment: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------

